# Corks



## sly22guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone got any good sources for corks? What do you prefer real or synthetic. pro's con's


----------



## Malkore (Jun 14, 2010)

last time I used synthetic, 6 bottles popped their corks the next day when it got warm out.

real cork never pused itself out on the same bottles.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 14, 2010)

I use synthetic #9 - never had an issue with them. Wood corks can give cork taint if not properly prepared - not 100% sure but i don't think synthetic corks have this issue.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been using syn for long term corking, I use real corks for the wine that will be consumed in less than 2 years.Poping corks sound like a wine that still has co2 in it. I have never had a syn cork pop.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 14, 2010)

is there one better than the other as far as the synthetic corks go? Anyone use the namacorc brand? found a 1000 for 169.00


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I have been using syn for long term corking, I use real corks for the wine that will be consumed in less than 2 years.Poping corks sound like a wine that still has co2 in it. I have never had a syn cork pop.



Or the wine was not stabilized properly!


----------



## deboard (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm still only 5 batches into my wine making, at least bottled, but I've used synthetics in every one. I had one push about a 1/4 inch out, but when I opened it, the wine was fizzy, so I know why that happened. At some point I found some 1.75 inch synthetics, I prefer those over the 1.5 inch if you can find them. I have some synthetic/cork hybrid corks that I plan on trying as well, haven't got to them yet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a source for synthetics...
http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Synthetic-Corks.asp


----------



## Dugger (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been using the 1.75 inch Nomacorks for many years now with no problems.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the perfect agglomerate, its a perfect blend of both natural and synthetic.
I get mine from here.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=2320A


----------



## twistedvine (Jun 16, 2010)

Along the same lines, does anyone know where a guy can get personallized corks?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2010)

twistedvine said:


> Along the same lines, does anyone know where a guy can get personallized corks?



This is one place I found. I am sure there are others around. There is a 1000 minimum order and they are .29 for 1 plus 1.


----------

